# If Someone Tries Stealing Your Car (While Your In It) Whats The Best Reaction?



## s3k5hUn8 (Mar 4, 2009)

First just wanna thank all the LEO's out there fighting the good fight 


When I stopped for gas on my way to work a man approached me after I had already gotten in my car and buckled up. I watched him get off a bus at the corner while I was pumping. He can only be described as a wily crack head. I rolled down my window 1/4 of the way (so the stranger cannot grab me) and he started asking for directions to some hospital . I started explaining I wasn't good with directions when he made a grab for my door handle (I always lock my door the second I get into my car... right before the seat belt goes on) and tried opening the door.. I wound up just pulling forward slowly (just catching the friction point on the clutch) and got away from him by simply driving out of the parking lot (safely). I later found out the guy broke my door handle when trying to get in but ehh, no biggy. I'm safe and alive. 

I know this type of thing is extremely rare, but would you say I reacted to the situation well? I had considered making a report but the Police in my area (and others I am sure) are already stretched WAY too thin to run around making reports on an epic fail @ GTA. I guess it would have made a fun blotter for the Herald


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Shoot 'em.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If my door happened to be unlocked when he opened it, and he was smart enough to stand in front of the door...well, do the math. ;-) However, I do like Kate's response.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think you handled it perfectly. Your correct there probably isn't much point in calling and reporting it because the chances are slim and none in catching the shitbag. Driving away, not opening the window all the way, and locking your doors worked for your situation.

Now as kttrf said, I would have stuffed my 38 in his face and maybe slammed his face with my door! But I tend to be somewhat aggressive.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice story s3k5hUn8. By the way, what time is it in your part of...


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

fra444 said:


> Your correct there probably isn't much point in calling and reporting it because the chances are slim and none in catching the shitbag.


Tisk, tisk, fra. I'm sure the police adminstrators in this citizen's city would want to know in order to bump their UCR amd NIBRS stats and aquire grant money that the rank and file will never see.


----------



## s3k5hUn8 (Mar 4, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Nice story s3k5hUn8. By the way, what time is it in your part of...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

That's great s3k5hUn8!! 


BTW.... WTF does your name mean????


----------



## s3k5hUn8 (Mar 4, 2009)

StbbrnMedic said:


> That's great s3k5hUn8!!
> 
> BTW.... WTF does your name mean????


i appreciate it, i was so delighted i got to use it

the name doesnt really mean anything, just "section 8"


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

As in section 8 housing?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Probably as in a military Section 8, mentally unfit for service, but that's just my guess.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

sweet just like s3k5hUn12! Only different!


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

kttref said:


> Shoot 'em.


that or run him over:fun:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

You did it all wrong. First didn't your mom tell you not to talk to strangers? Second, If you have to give directions to some crackhead tell them that the "map to the stars" is in your grill. When he goes to the front of your car, well, you know what to do. As far as reporting this or what you did do, don't worry. I'm sure that Gothham City PD has enough on their hands with Joker, Ridder and Mr. Freeze.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Probably as in a military Section 8, mentally unfit for service, but that's just my guess.


Or the band...


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I would let them take my car and pray they set it on fire or it ends up in a chop shop so i dont have to make anymore damn payments.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

doesnt everyone have one of these?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I like this product better:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

That's a good one, I looked for the Anti-theft device from the movie Naked Gun with no luck...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

ddp335 said:


> that or run him over:fun:


Remember, as long as you stop after the collision, it's an 'accident'.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

"No embarassing alarm noise, no need to trouble the police..."


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Personally, I have one of these...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

When car jacker opens door:

1-Throw in reverse

2- gun gas 

3. put in drive and accellerate

4. put back in reverse

5 run dirtbag over 

6 repeat if neccessary


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Screw that, a car jacker opens my door, he's gonna have a .40 caliber hand gun pointed at his head.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree with *USMCMP5811, *grab some popcorn and a beer and watch the show from the front row..err, backseat. If he crashes my car, then we'll have a different issue.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry RPD I think that USMC was drinking his beer and eating his popcorn waiting to see if the n00b poster was going to get flamed. He's good like that!

Besides he would never admit to drinking in a vehicle on a public form LMAO!


----------

